# LG PROD. 12TH ANNUAL QUE ONDA SHOW ∙



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

LG PROD. :thumbsdown:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO MORE LOWRIDER SANCTIONED EVENT? :dunno: 

I NOTICED YOU'RE BRINGING BACK THE CAR HOP! SWEET!  

WE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 1 2009, 11:34 PM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 2 2009, 02:33 AM~15842568
> *LG PROD.  :thumbsdown:
> *



:yes:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

we will b there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 17 2009, 09:24 PM~16015706
> *NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE
> *


WELL SEE U THERE


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

SJ TROKITA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR 2010 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Dec 19 2009, 12:44 AM~16026824
> *SJ TROKITA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR 2010  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HENRY LETS MEET UP AN WILL GO TOGETHER


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

thee artistics sfv will be there


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 19 2009, 11:44 AM~16028799
> *HENRY LETS MEET UP AN WILL GO TOGETHER
> *



no problem brother


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Dec 22 2009, 12:48 AM~16055250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR FRESNO! :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 23 2009, 01:52 AM~16065820
> *TTT FOR FRESNO! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to all the shows in nor cal


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

You know ELITE will be in the house


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 28 2009, 09:43 AM~16109679
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 17 2009, 09:24 PM~16015706
> *NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE
> *


yes yes NOKTURNAL will be in the building, with the return of the Expensive Habit, it will be fully redone by then.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 31 2009, 01:18 PM~16146220
> *yes yes NOKTURNAL will be in the building, with the return of the Expensive Habit,  it will be fully redone by then.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

already printed the pre-reg.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 31 2009, 02:18 PM~16146220
> *yes yes NOKTURNAL will be in the building, with the return of the Expensive Habit,  it will be fully redone by then.
> *



looks like that makes three top euros that could be there for this show, cant wait too see ur ride bobby




DTA

import iLLusions


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT FOR FRESNO


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 3 2010, 03:05 PM~16171232
> *looks like that makes three top euros that could be there for this show, cant wait too see ur ride bobby
> DTA
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST DIPPIN WILL BE THERE


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

Y2K WANTS TO GO :tears: TO SEE THE THREE BEST EUROS :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2010, 09:27 PM~16197622
> *JUST DIPPIN WILL BE THERE
> *


x2


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 6 2010, 09:41 PM~16209513
> *
> 
> Y2K WANTS TO GO  :tears:  TO SEE THE THREE BEST EUROS      :biggrin:
> *


Y2K BETTER GO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 6 2010, 09:41 PM~16209513
> *
> 
> Y2K WANTS TO GO  :tears:  TO SEE THE THREE BEST EUROS      :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 7 2010, 06:11 PM~16218270
> *Y2K BETTER GO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 6 2010, 10:41 PM~16209513
> *
> 
> Y2K WANTS TO GO  :tears:  TO SEE THE THREE BEST EUROS      :biggrin:
> *



yeah i hope u bring it down to the 559 it would be great to see it again.


TTT


:thumbsup: 


also i hope u bring it too our show on April 17, 2010 in fresno, ill have a post about my show later this month.


thankz

atomic 


import iLLusions 
dta customz


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wheres isaac at?? :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 7 2010, 08:34 PM~16220058
> *yeah i hope u bring it down to the 559 it would be great to see it again.
> TTT
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16220096
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



hey sup 


hope u are doing well


atomIC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 7 2010, 08:37 PM~16220101
> *hey sup
> hope u are doing well
> atomIC
> *


 Doing ok how you been?


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 7 2010, 06:11 PM~16218270
> *Y2K BETTER GO
> *


YEA Y2K WILL GO  IF HEAVY HITTER GOES AND WILD MINT :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 7 2010, 09:40 PM~16220879
> *YEA Y2K WILL GO   IF HEAVY HITTER GOES AND WILD MINT  :0
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 6 2010, 09:41 PM~16209513
> *
> 
> Y2K WANTS TO GO  :tears:  TO SEE THE THREE BEST EUROS      :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 7 2010, 09:42 PM~16220151
> *Doing ok how you been?
> *



doing pretty good, just getting ready for a great 2010 car show season cant wait......



atomic

import iLLusions 

dta customz


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 7 2010, 09:40 PM~16220879
> *YEA Y2K WILL GO   IF HEAVY HITTER GOES AND WILD MINT  :0
> *


U NO HEAVY HITTER WILL B THERE  BUT WILD MINT :dunno:


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 9 2010, 12:57 AM~16233742
> *U NO HEAVY HITTER WILL B THERE   BUT WILD MINT  :dunno:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Who's incharge of the hop and whats the pay out?


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 7 2010, 10:19 AM~16213693
> *x2
> *


x10 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Jan 6 2010, 09:41 PM~16209513
> *
> 
> Y2K WANTS TO GO  :tears:  TO SEE THE THREE BEST EUROS      :biggrin:
> *



thats what competition is all about, big props to you john y2k, has set a standard, up there with the passion, good job on the rebuild, it looks great, and helps us euro builders keep doing what we do, even though lowrider cut out our class, we keep building and we keep showing, they cant stop us. now if they would bring back the class we can really have a match up, theres a few euros from the east coast that are redone, but have to title to go for, i dont car title or no title, i built my car to show, and drive and thats what ill do this year.

i look forward to competing this year with euros of this caliber. 

good luck to everyone that comes out to the show!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2010, 12:49 PM~16236785
> *Who's incharge of the hop and whats the pay out?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2010, 02:49 PM~16236785
> *Who's incharge of the hop and whats the pay out?
> *


Working on that now and will post it first week of March.

Who's in charge, prize money, classes and what goes and doesn't go will be posted. 

This should help do away with all the drama at the show, so everyone can compete

and have a good time. And, if there are any issues, we can deal with them before

the show.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 8 2010, 12:46 PM~16226273
> *doing pretty good, just getting ready for a great 2010 car show season cant wait......
> atomic
> 
> ...


wad up atomic, how you been, ill send you some sneek peeeks!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Fuck the drama you know Nokturnal will be there


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 12 2010, 06:19 AM~16264495
> *Fuck the drama you know Nokturnal will be there
> *


 :yes: WE WILL


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

mini impressions b.c. will be there


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 11 2010, 10:11 PM~16260966
> *wad up atomic, how you been, ill send you some sneek peeeks!
> *



hey sup been pretty good, yeah that would be kool, you can send them too me here or my email [email protected]
 





atomic 

import iLLusions


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jan 10 2010, 02:56 PM~16245902
> *x10 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


JUST DIPPIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!READY TO HOP &&& SHOW!!!!!2010!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

GOOD SHOW RIGHT HERE


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*BIG PANDULCE WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Jan 11 2010, 05:04 PM~16257963
> *Working on that now and will post it first week of March.
> 
> Who's in charge, prize money, classes and what goes and doesn't go will be posted.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 14 2010, 09:09 AM~16287914
> *BIG PANDULCE WILL BE THERE...
> *


i'll see you at the show bRO with my son's bike ready to go


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 14 2010, 09:33 PM~16296389
> *i'll see you at the show bRO with my son's bike ready to go
> *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 7 2010, 09:36 PM~16220088
> *wheres isaac at?? :0
> *



Sup Dom! U know i will DEFINITLY be there this is the one i've been waiting for. :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 18 2010, 01:48 AM~16323921
> *Sup Dom! U know i will DEFINITLY be there this is the one i've been waiting for.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 18 2010, 12:23 PM~16326260
> *
> *



:wave: hey Doug :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 18 2010, 01:48 AM~16323921
> *Sup Dom! U know i will DEFINITLY be there this is the one i've been waiting for.  :biggrin:
> *


now we have to get manuel  and mario


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2010, 12:49 PM~16236785
> *Who's incharge of the hop and whats the pay out?
> *


dont worry about it just bring it its knot like your going to winnnnn......


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0


> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 02:41 PM~16377573
> *dont worry about it just bring it its knot like your going to winnnnn......
> *


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 19 2010, 05:15 PM~16343523
> *now we have to get manuel  and mario
> *


just saw manuel last monday while i was buying gas. always has a smile and a handshake.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE....REPRESENTING.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 02:41 PM~16377573
> *dont worry about it just bring it its knot like your going to winnnnn......
> *


Are you putting the belt up :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452974
> *Are you putting the belt up :0
> *


 :0


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452974
> *Are you putting the belt up :0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452974
> *Are you putting the belt up :0
> *


 :0 :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Do you have a list of all your tour dates?
When is Lemoore?
Thanks


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452974
> *Are you putting the belt up :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 02:41 PM~16377573
> *dont worry about it just bring it its knot like your going to winnnnn......
> *


house call


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

JUST POSTED THE RULES FOR THE L G SHOWS.......NEED TO ADD " JUDGES DECISION IS FINAL "

HOPE THIS HELPS OUT WITH SOME OF ISSUES AT THE SHOWS.....

ANY CONSTRUCTIVE/ POSITIVE FEED BACK AND SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED.


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE *











*UCE SHOWING STRONG*











*V.I.P. SANILAS STRICTLY SHOW*











*DIE HARD 64*


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

JUST IN ....JUNIOR GARCIA'S 1964 IMPALA OF THE IMPERIALS C.C.

" GUILTY PLEASURE " AND LRM'S COVER CAR FOR THE APRIL '10 ISSUE WILL BE ON 

EXHIBIT AT THE L.G .QUE ONDA 12TH. ANNUAL FRESNO CUSTOM CAR SHOW........

BREAKING OUT AT THE LRM VEGAS SUPER SHOW LAST YEAR, ....JUNIOR WALKED AWAY WITH A 

1ST. IN FULL CUSTOM.... CHECK IT OUT IN LRM. 

THE FRESNO SHOW WILL BE " GUILTY PLEASURE " SECOND SHOWING.


RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL ALEXIS LOPEZ MIGHT MAKE AN APPEARANCE....


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CANT WAIT! :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Feb 15 2010, 10:59 PM~16624758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Check out our new web page 
http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like its gonna be a good show.


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 2 2009, 01:34 AM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Feb 15 2010, 10:59 PM~16624758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*Majestics *


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Feb 19 2010, 12:14 AM~16658643
> *Majestics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

TUF-E-NUF WILL BE IN THE HOUSE............. :biggrin:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM~15842099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW FREINDS C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt for fresno


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 28 2010, 07:03 PM~16752512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2

TTT


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 2 2009, 01:33 AM~15842568
> *LG PROD.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 2 2010, 09:42 PM~16778569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Mar 2 2010, 07:50 PM~16776761
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AZTLAN IMPERIALS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT LG BRINGING IT BACK


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

GRACIAS HOMIE, AND IT ONLY GETS BETTER. QVO


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

LG FRESNO SHOW '03 JESTINE W/ IMPERIAL CAR


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

Jestine & Christe at LG 
Fresno Que Onda Show with Elite C.C. " Suicide Revenge "


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much for the registration on this bitch ???

dont make man outrageous price now


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

any idea of the artist yet lg?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da pay out for da hop;;big AL said it
radical


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

BIG AL,

ALL INFO IS POSTED BUT WE'LL DO IT AGAIN TONIGHT TO KEEP IT CURRENT..

GOOD LUCK IF YOU GO TO DIEGO THIS WEEKEND..LG


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*JUDGES DECISION IS FINAL*


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

HOP JUDGE TO BE NAMED IN TEN DAYS...ANY SUGGESTIONS OR IMPUT 

CALL:831-636-0301

OR EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

new breed will be representin


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 25 2010, 01:23 AM~16994289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be in the house


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Wut up LG? Nice meeting you yesterday n pleasanton ca swap meet. Dont forget to bring those hub cap centers for that 61. Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: Keep posting pics. I know you got a bunch more. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Old Times will be in the house


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*Premier Car Club will be in the house*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

FOR ALL YOU HOPPERS .......CALLING, THE HOP JUDGES WILL BE AN THIS 

MONDAY !!


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 18 2010, 03:43 PM~16928557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*JUDGES DECISION IS FINAL*


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THEY HAD MY CAR ON THE TROPHY :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17221007
> *THEY HAD MY CAR ON THE TROPHY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR  DO U STILL HAVE IT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

sickone photography will be there 
heres my two modles


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 18 2010, 10:45 PM~17233065
> *ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR   DO U STILL HAVE IT
> *


NOPE  SOLD HER :happysad: ONE OF MY REGRETS  BEFORE THE MAKE OVER
THIS WAS WHEN I CAME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BEFORE I REDID IT  
























AFTER


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LESS THAN 1 MONTH AWAY! :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 19 2010, 12:20 AM~17234178
> *sickone photography will be there
> heres my two modles
> 
> ...


:0 :naughty: :thumbsup:

Any chance you guys will be bringing Oso's "Rapper's Delight" or "Still Rappin"? :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 20 2010, 01:05 AM~17244788
> *:0 :naughty: :thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance you guys will be bringing Oso's "Rapper's Delight" or "Still Rappin"? :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

TO ALL INDIVIDUALS WHO PLAN TO TAKE PHOTOS AT OUR SHOW....WE HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT UNDER THESE TERMS AND CONDITIONS :

1. NO COMMERCIAL PHOTOGRAPHY OR VIDEO TAPING PERMITTED. 
PERSONAL USE ONLY.........FOR YOU NEW COMERS, THIS HAS BEEN OUR POLICY SINCE 1979....NOTHING NEW.

2. WE DO NOT ALLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS TO BRING IN MODELS TO PHOTOGRAPH IN SIDE THE BUILDING DURING MOVE-IN OR SHOW TIME AT ALL......REASON, GUYS GET CRAZY, GIRLS GO WILD ( RESULT ) WALK WAYS GET BLOCKED ) DISPLAYS AND CARS GET DAMAGED .....YOU WALK AWAY AND WE DEAL WITH THE ISSUE.

3. IRREGARDLESS OF WHAT SOME PEOPLE MIGHT THINK, THIS IS A FAMILY SHOW.
LRM AND LGP HAVE ALWAYS GIVEN OUT AND STILL DO, MORE AWARDS FOR THE BIKES THAN ANY OTHER SHOW......POINT IS WE AVERAGE MANY FAMILIES, PARENTS, GRAND PARENTS, AUNTS ECT THAT COME TO SEE THE KIDS COMPETE.
AND WITH HAVING PROMOTED SHOWS SINCE 1977, WE HAVE ALOT OF PERSONS WHO WERE AND STILL ARE IN TO THE ONDA THAT NOW BRING THEIR CHILDREN AND GRAND KIDS...............SO, WE DO NOT ALLOW FEMALES ( MODELS OR NOT ) TO EXPOSE THEMSELVES, DO LAP DANCES, OR TAKE PHOTOS THAT SOME OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED PERSONS MIGHT SEE IN BAD TASTE....I KNOW SOME OF YOU MIGHT FIND THIS HARD TO LIVE WITH....BUT THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS THAT ALLOW EVERY THING WE DON'T.... NO PROBLEM CHECK THEM OUT......AND I WOULD APPRECIATE THE HELP OF CLUB PRESIDENTS IN REMINDING THEIR MEMBERS OF THIS...........CHICANOS, THE RAZA IN GENERAL, ALWAYS WANT TO SHOW CLASS....OTHER THAN THAT THE SHOW IS LOOKING REALLY STRONG WITH ALOT OF RIDES COMING IN FROM THROUGH OUT THE STATE...THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THANKS FOR YOUR TIME...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2010, 08:43 AM~17235808
> *NOPE  SOLD HER :happysad: ONE OF MY REGRETS  BEFORE THE MAKE OVER
> THIS WAS WHEN I CAME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BEFORE I REDID IT
> 
> ...



DONT WANT TO MAKE YOU FELL WORSE ABOUT REGRETING IT, BUT CAR WAS PRETTY DAMN BAD!


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Apr 20 2010, 10:20 PM~17255332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"CHULO 63" WAS A CLEAN ASS VERT........I REMEMBERED WHEN HE CAME A FEW YEARS BACK! :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 20 2010, 09:40 AM~17246628
> *DONT WANT TO MAKE YOU FELL WORSE ABOUT REGRETING IT, BUT CAR WAS PRETTY DAMN BAD!
> *


THANKS


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 10 2010, 04:35 PM~16852647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of her


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

WERE GETTING CALLS FROM NEW COMERS TO THE SHOW ASKING HOW MOVE-IN WORKS FOR THE EXHIBITORS.....

MOVE-IN FOR PRE-REGISTERED IS SATURDAY FROM 10 A.M. TO 4 P.M.
FOR INDOOR MOVE-IN...

SUNDAY FROM 6 A.M. TO 10 A.M. IS MOVE-IN TIME FOR PRE-REGISTERED OUTDOORS AND DAY OF SHOW ENTRIES.....

WE ARE TALKING TO THE FAIRGROUNDS PERSONAL ABOUT HAVING OUTDOOR MOVE-IN ON SATURDAY ALSO FOR THE PRE-REGISTERED.....FOR THOSE THAT MIGHT WANT TO SET UP.....WE'LL LET YOU KNOW BY LETTER AND POST IT.

EXHIBITORS ONLY ARE ALLOWED TO BRING IN FOOD AND DRINKS DURING 
MOVE-IN HOURS ONLY ON SAT. AND SUN..

NO BARBECUES , CANS, OR BOTTLES.....PLASTIC ONLY....FAIRGROUNDS RULES..


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17306335
> *
> *


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 26 2010, 01:32 PM~17306790
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP JESSE.............ARE YOU COMING TO THE SHOW..........


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

any word yet on who artist will be at this show???


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17313910
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

HOP JUDGES FOR THE SHOW WILL BE JULIO MUNOZ AND JOHN FROM RIDERZ HYD.

SAME GUYS THAT JUDGE THE BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS.......


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*JUDGES DECISION IS FINAL*


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

AUGUST '09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FEATURE *LA CHINGONA*...........OLD MEMORIES WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

will be there!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Apr 28 2010, 11:54 PM~17338074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 28 2010, 09:47 PM~17335633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  YOU GOT DOWN CARNAL WITH THE CLUB PLAQUE........ITS THE FIRST TIME I SEEN THAT.

YOU KNOW OTHER VATOS ARE GOING TO PICK UP ON THAT......AND THANKS FOR THE BACK UP.

OLD MEMORIES C. C. WERE AT OUR FIRST L A SHOW IN 1979 AT THE L A CONVENTION CENTER

...CENTER FLOOR. ORALE SEE YOU AT THE SHOW....TAKE CARE...EL LARRY


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 20 2010, 12:05 AM~17244788
> *:0 :naughty: :thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance you guys will be bringing Oso's "Rapper's Delight" or "Still Rappin"? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
awww na ill be riding solo 
"next year"


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 2 2010, 06:53 PM~17367989
> *ttt
> *


whats up kippy? hows the rag coming along? :wave:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

GOOD IT WELL BE AT THE LG SHOW


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 4 2010, 06:06 PM~17390863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


normie_pheeny were u been :dunno:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 4 2010, 07:32 PM~17391224
> *normie_pheeny were u been  :dunno:
> *



:wave: 'Sup Doug, i've been getting ready and waiting for *this* show. :biggrin: How u been?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 4 2010, 09:54 PM~17394240
> *:wave:  'Sup Doug, i've been getting ready and waiting for this show.  :biggrin:  How u been?
> *


iv been good  i guees ill c u n fresno


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*JUDGES DECISION IS FINAL*


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is it to late to pre-register? Looks like it will be a good show.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DEVOTION WILL BE THRER !!!!!!!!!!!! TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

YES IT IS TOO LATE TO PRE-REG....ORIGINAL DEADLINE WAS APRIL 30TH....BUT DUE TO REQUEST FROM A COUPLE OF CAR CLUBS, WE EXTENDED IT UNTIL 5 DE MAYO...

BUT WE TAKE ON THE WHOLE FAIRGROUNDS....SO WE HAVE THE ROOM ALTHOUGH WE
DO COME CLOSE EVERY YEAR TO PACKING THE MUTHA.....EVEN HAVING HIT TEMPS IN THE 103'S AND 105'S....BUT THIS YEAR WE ARE LOOKING " SO FAR' AT 88..

THANKS FOR THE INTEREST.....


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

WHERES THE ROLL CALL FOR LG. MAYBE I MISSED IT BUT JUST CURIOUS


1.CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@May 7 2010, 01:18 PM~17420193
> *WHERES THE ROLL CALL FOR LG. MAYBE I MISSED IT BUT JUST CURIOUS
> 1.CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS
> *



_*2.*_


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 7 2010, 01:20 PM~17420678
> *2.
> 
> 
> ...



3.


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

ALWAYS LIKED THE FRESNO SHOW.IS THE CRUISING ON YET?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 28 2010, 07:47 PM~17335633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 7 2010, 10:16 PM~17425232
> *3.
> 
> 
> ...



4.


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

PRE-REGISTRATION WAS OFFICIALLY OVER ....ON MAY 5TH...PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANY REGISTRATION FORMS IN , SINCE WE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO PROCESS THEM.

MOVE IN FOR NON PRE- REGISTERED AND OUTSIDE IS SUNDAY MORNING FROM 6 A.M. TO 10 A.M.

SHOW TIME : 11 A.M. - 5 P.M.

HOP CONTEST 12: 30 P.M..........CONCERT STARTS AT 2: 30 P.M.

THANK YOU


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

DID NOT PRE REG BUT WILL B THERE ANYWAYS 
FUCK IT WORTH IT


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

T T T THE SHOW WIIL BE COOL.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Apr 29 2010, 12:54 AM~17338074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 8 2010, 07:35 PM~17430505
> *DID NOT PRE REG BUT WILL B THERE ANYWAYS
> FUCK IT  WORTH IT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL KIM LEE MIGHT MAKE AN APPERANCE[/b]


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

* 1 more week!!!*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 9 2010, 11:14 AM~17434496
> *RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL KIM LEE MIGHT MAKE AN APPERANCE*
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Apr 20 2010, 08:28 AM~17246513
> *TO ALL INDIVIDUALS WHO PLAN TO TAKE PHOTOS AT OUR SHOW....WE HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT UNDER THESE TERMS AND CONDITIONS :
> 
> 1. NO COMMERCIAL  PHOTOGRAPHY OR VIDEO TAPING PERMITTED.
> ...


That isrefreshing I can tke my whole Family to Larry's shows!


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*
TO ALL INDIVIDUALS WHO PLAN TO TAKE PHOTOS AT OUR SHOW....WE HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT UNDER THESE TERMS AND CONDITIONS :

1. NO COMMERCIAL PHOTOGRAPHY OR VIDEO TAPING PERMITTED. 
PERSONAL USE ONLY.........FOR YOU NEW COMERS, THIS HAS BEEN OUR POLICY SINCE 1979....NOTHING NEW.

2. WE DO NOT ALLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS TO BRING IN MODELS TO PHOTOGRAPH IN SIDE THE BUILDING DURING MOVE-IN OR SHOW TIME AT ALL......REASON, GUYS GET CRAZY, GIRLS GO WILD ( RESULT ) WALK WAYS GET BLOCKED ) DISPLAYS AND CARS GET DAMAGED .....YOU WALK AWAY AND WE DEAL WITH THE ISSUE.

3. IRREGARDLESS OF WHAT SOME PEOPLE MIGHT THINK, THIS IS A FAMILY SHOW.
LRM AND LGP HAVE ALWAYS GIVEN OUT AND STILL DO, MORE AWARDS FOR THE BIKES THAN ANY OTHER SHOW......POINT IS WE AVERAGE MANY FAMILIES, PARENTS, GRAND PARENTS, AUNTS ECT THAT COME TO SEE THE KIDS COMPETE.
AND WITH HAVING PROMOTED SHOWS SINCE 1977, WE HAVE ALOT OF PERSONS WHO WERE AND STILL ARE IN TO THE ONDA THAT NOW BRING THEIR CHILDREN AND GRAND KIDS...............SO, WE DO NOT ALLOW FEMALES ( MODELS OR NOT ) TO EXPOSE THEMSELVES, DO LAP DANCES, OR TAKE PHOTOS THAT SOME OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED PERSONS MIGHT SEE IN BAD TASTE....I KNOW SOME OF YOU MIGHT FIND THIS HARD TO LIVE WITH....BUT THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS THAT ALLOW EVERY THING WE DON'T.... NO PROBLEM CHECK THEM OUT......AND I WOULD APPRECIATE THE HELP OF CLUB PRESIDENTS IN REMINDING THEIR MEMBERS OF THIS...........CHICANOS, THE RAZA IN GENERAL, ALWAYS WANT TO SHOW CLASS....OTHER THAN THAT THE SHOW IS LOOKING REALLY STRONG WITH ALOT OF RIDES COMING IN FROM THROUGH OUT THE STATE...THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THANKS FOR YOUR TIME...*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 9 2010, 12:14 PM~17434496
> *RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL KIM LEE MIGHT MAKE AN APPERANCE
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME MIGHT BE ABLE MAKE IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ANY PICS FROM LAST YEAR SHOW ? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 3 2010, 08:37 PM~17380611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 14 2010, 07:06 AM~16287514
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

5 DAYS AND COUNTING! :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL ERIKA MIGHT MAKE AN APPERANCE*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SUP WITH THE INDOOR OUTDOOR PICKS? HOW YOU PICKING? :uh: :uh:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 11 2010, 07:15 AM~17452220
> *RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL ERIKA MIGHT MAKE AN APPERANCE
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: THAT IS THE RUMOR!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: 
Woody 65









The Microphone Fiend


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

INDOOR RIDES ARE PICKED BY : HOW EARLY YOU PRE REG.'D , WHAT THE VEHICLE 

GOT'S GOING FOR IT. .....HOW LONG YOU HAVE BEEN A L G P. EXHIBITOR AMONG OTHER CRITERIA....

LIKE TRYING TO TAKE CARE OF THE LOCAL TOWN HOMIES. ITS NOT EASY BECAUSE

THE QUALITY OF THE RIDES ENTERING IS CONSTANTLY GETTING BETTER AND MORE RIDES 

FROM OUT OF THE AREA ARE SHOWING UP. 

INDOOR HAS BEEN SOLD OUT ..BUT PLENTY OF ROOM OUT SIDE.....CHECK WITH YOUR MEMBER 

WHO SUBMITTED THE ENTRY FORMS FOR INFORMATION ON YOUR STATUS.

AND THANKS TO ALL THE INDIVIDUALS AND CLUBS WHO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND UNDER 

STAND THE TASK AT HAND.......

.ON SATURDAY, ALL PERSONS WHO ARE HELPING AN EXHIBITOR SET UP , MUST RIDE IN 

WITH THEM......NO LATER WALK IN HELP....THIS HAS CREATED A LOT OF LOST TIME WITH 

INDIVIDUALS WHO JUST WANT TO VISIT AND ASK A MILLION QUESTIONS, LIKE WHO PAINTED 

YOUR CAR, HOW LONG HAVE YOU WORKED ON IT ? DELAYING MOVE -IN. MOST EXHIBITORS 

I PRESENTED THIS TO THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA....

SUNDAY MOVE IN HOURS ARE 6 A.M. TO 5 P.M. WE MOVED THE SHOW UP ONE HOUR FOR 

THOSE TRAVELING LONG DISTANCE. L. G


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

BIG TIME CORRECTION: SUNDAY MOVE-IN 6 A.M. TO 10 A.M. 

SHOW HOURS 11 A.M. TO 5 P.M. THANKS


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

see everybody there............. :thumbsup: :wave: .................


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Dec 19 2009, 12:44 AM~16026824
> *SJ TROKITA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR 2010  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HENRY ,WHO ELSE FROM SV VIEJITOS GOING HOMIE ? GLAD TO KNOW SANTA CLARA CO. IS REPRESENTING.HIT ME UP.
GEORGE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 11 2010, 10:07 AM~17453634
> *  INDOOR RIDES ARE PICKED BY : HOW EARLY YOU PRE REG.'D , WHAT THE VEHICLE
> 
> GOT'S GOING  FOR IT. .....HOW LONG YOU HAVE BEEN A L G P. EXHIBITOR  AMONG OTHER CRITERIA....
> ...


SO IF YOU HAVE SOME THING NEW BREAKING OUT DON'T BRING IT?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a good show....good luck Larry


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

MAJESTICS L A WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ....


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*HEAVY HITTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 5 2010, 09:12 PM~17405119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW IS THE HOP LOOKING!!ANY ONE COMEING TO PLAY


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 12 2010, 06:22 PM~17470273
> *HEAVY HITTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic! :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :wow: 
IS TOMASA GANA BE THERE OR THE BIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

looks like gabino just got some good motivation to come :biggrin:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES HIGH DESERT WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

*OLDIES STOCKTON WILL BE THERE*


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Hows the weather lookin?


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

A COOL ' 88 ON SATURDAY & COOL '88 ON SUNDAY AND 85 ON MONDAY....

THE HOP WILL BE IN THE GRAND STAND WITH OVER 12 HOPPERS COMMITTED ALREADY AND 

THE CONCERT IN THE PAUL PAUL THEATRE ......WE HAVE SURPASSED '08 & '09 PRE -REG....

AND THE WEATHER WAS 103 & 105....THOSE YEARS...SO THIS IS GOING TO BE ONE COOL SHOW 

WITH NO LESS THAN SIX LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVER CARS IN THE HOUSE.....RIDES ARE 

COMING IN FROM TIJUAS AND SACRAMENTO......AND THE BEST FROM THE VALLEY REPRESENTING 

LIKE NEW STYLES ..." HEAVY HITTER " JUST TO NAME ONE....GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF THEM.

SUNDAY OUTDOOR MOVE IN IS : 6 A.M. TO 10 A.M.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 13 2010, 03:24 PM~17480917
> *A COOL ' 88  ON SATURDAY & COOL '88 ON SUNDAY AND 85 ON MONDAY....
> 
> THE  HOP WILL BE  IN THE GRAND STAND WITH OVER 12 HOPPERS COMMITTED  ALREADY  AND
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yea


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Three more days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE.....................*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

OLD
TIMES 
C.C
WILL 
BE 
THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 11 2010, 07:15 AM~17452220
> *RUMORS HAVE IT MODEL ERIKA MIGHT MAKE AN APPERANCE
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE PAINT JOB ON THIS CAR  IV SEEN IT A FEW TIMES, AN IT EVEN LOOKS BETTER N PERSON :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

2 days and counting! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2010, 09:28 PM~17484389
> *I LOVE THE PAINT JOB ON THIS CAR   IV SEEN IT A FEW TIMES, AN IT EVEN LOOKS BETTER N PERSON  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Doug. Your 64 isnt to shabby itself.. See you on Saturday.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@May 13 2010, 07:12 AM~17475592
> *looks like gabino just got some good motivation to come  :biggrin:
> *


BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE! :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Getting ready.


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Loading up already. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION will b there


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG WEEKEND! GOT TO GO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ TOMORROW NIGHT AT HTE SAVE MART CENTER AND THEN WE ARE GOING OUT FOR MY BIRTHDAY RIGHT AFTERWARDS. THEN GOT TO GET UP EARLY SUNDAY AND GET IN LINE FOR THE SHOW........DIDNT PRE-REG! ITS GOING TO BE A FUN WEEKEND THOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

"*Stress Case*" will be there reppin' *ELITE*


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 14 2010, 06:52 AM~17487730
> *Thanks Doug. Your 64 isnt to shabby itself.. See you on Saturday.
> *


were u guys staYing @ were going 2 b BBQING SAT. @ THE MOTEL PM ME UR #
WERE STAYING AT THE DAYS INN ON OLIVE BEHIND DENNYS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 14 2010, 09:08 PM~17494993
> *"Stress Case" will be there reppin' ELITE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

SUN....87 DEGREESS


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

DROVE BY THE SHOW ABOUT A HOUR AGO AND THERE WERE ABOUT 50 CARS IN LINE ALREADY! SAW SOME NEW AND OLD FACES! SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17494966
> *MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG WEEKEND! GOT TO GO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ TOMORROW NIGHT AT HTE SAVE MART CENTER AND THEN WE ARE GOING OUT FOR MY BIRTHDAY RIGHT AFTERWARDS. THEN GOT TO GET UP EARLY SUNDAY AND GET IN LINE FOR THE SHOW........DIDNT PRE-REG! ITS GOING TO BE A FUN WEEKEND THOUGH! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHNNY


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 15 2010, 12:48 PM~17498913
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHNNY
> *


THANKS ISSAC! HOWS EVERYTHANG GOING OUT THERE UP NORTH! :wave:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2010, 11:07 PM~17495878
> *were u guys staYing @ were going 2 b BBQING SAT. @ THE MOTEL PM ME UR #
> WERE STAYING AT THE DAYS INN ON OLIVE BEHIND DENNYS
> *


were at the watertree in on blackstone south of Ashlan across from the old mervyns.


----------



## Diehard64 (Jul 19, 2009)

I setup saturday in the Industrial building 2nd car from the door. Looks like a good turn out. See you there.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 15 2010, 03:45 PM~17499824
> *THANKS ISSAC! HOWS EVERYTHANG GOING OUT THERE UP NORTH! :wave:
> *


going good but i miss home


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 15 2010, 04:56 PM~17500154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

So far so good. Lots of nice cars and clubs.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 16 2010, 12:30 PM~17506295
> *So far so good. Lots of nice cars and clubs.
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

oh memories


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics.. Please.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

i just got back 
pretty good show 
heres a pic


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 15 2010, 05:00 PM~17500174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice pics Homie


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TODAY WAS A HOT ONE BUT YOU KNOW THAT DONT STOP DELANO. THESE ARE PICS OF THE FRESNO SHOW 559. AND WE BROUGHT HOME 2 TROPHIES. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 14 2010, 09:08 PM~17494993
> *"Stress Case" will be there reppin' ELITE
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Issac!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 15 2010, 03:57 PM~17500161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm no expert but this is what I have to share for now. Great show, got lazy and didn't take as many pictures as I would of like to.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@May 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17510766
> *I'm no expert but this is what I have to share for now.  Great show, got lazy and didn't take as many pictures as I would of like to.
> 
> 
> ...


was strictly business there


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 16 2010, 08:51 PM~17510064
> *TODAY WAS A HOT ONE BUT YOU KNOW THAT DONT STOP DELANO. THESE ARE PICS OF THE FRESNO SHOW 559. AND WE BROUGHT HOME 2 TROPHIES.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP DELANO  U GUYS LOOKED GOOD  CONGRATS U SHOULD HAVE CAME TO THE TRAFFIC PICNIC :biggrin: Q-VO ABLE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

any bomb trokitas??


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@May 16 2010, 10:02 PM~17510199
> *Lookin Good Issac!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks Pete! :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 01:22 AM~17512462
> *Thanks Pete!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

"*Stress Case*" outta Fresno,Ca. reppin' *ELITE* Car Club puttin' it down for my hometown show


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 01:51 AM~17512517
> *"Stress Case" outta Fresno,Ca. reppin' ELITE Car Club puttin' it down for my hometown show
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR IS BAD BRO...YOUR OUT OF FRESNO ...ELITE..HAS A FRESNO CHAPTER...?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 01:51 AM~17512517
> *"Stress Case" outta Fresno,Ca. reppin' ELITE Car Club puttin' it down for my hometown show
> 
> 
> ...


STRESS CASE WAS LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW NORMIE


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

the show was off the chain and my bike took first place for original


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP+May 17 2010, 02:57 AM~17512523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Doug.....so was Heavy Hitter :biggrin:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 16 2010, 08:37 PM~17509194
> *i just got back
> pretty good show
> heres a pic
> ...


HEY DA WAS KOOL TALKING TO U AND THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 16 2010, 10:33 PM~17511360
> *was strictly business there
> *


No


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17511371
> *WHAT UP DELANO  U GUYS LOOKED GOOD  CONGRATS U SHOULD HAVE CAME TO THE TRAFFIC PICNIC :biggrin: Q-VO ABLE
> *


I seen u at the LG show Joe :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

any more piks??? :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@May 17 2010, 09:47 AM~17514671
> *HEY DA WAS KOOL TALKING TO U AND THANKS FOR THE PICS
> *


  
I GOT MORE ILL POST LATER :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

COOL PICS


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 17 2010, 01:24 AM~17512475
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



What's Crackin Ivan! The Cutty Is Lookin Good With The Chrome Undies! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

GREAT SHOW HERES A FEW PIC


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@May 17 2010, 03:25 PM~17518104
> *
> What's Crackin Ivan!  The Cutty Is Lookin Good With The Chrome Undies! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

well the hop went smooth. it would have been nice to have a few more cars in action. i know LG doesnt have the greats rep for throwing hops, but this time around he didnt argue, he paid out, and seems to be serious about hoppers/dancers needs. he said from now on things will be different, and is asking for all hoppers to attend his shows. he was real polite, and said he has no problems raising the pot to make it worth while for all hoppers in the future..!---JOHN--- (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 17 2010, 08:16 PM~17521447
> *well the hop went smooth. it would have been nice to have a few more cars in action. i know LG doesnt have the greats rep for throwing hops, but this time around he didnt argue, he paid out, and seems to be serious about hoppers/dancers needs. he said from now on things will be different, and is asking for all hoppers to attend his shows. he was real polite, and said he has no problems raising the pot to make it worth while for all hoppers in the future..!---JOHN--- (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)
> *


Where we you at I didn't see you anywhere and I walked the show a gang of times. I'll see you in Delano.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 17 2010, 08:16 PM~17521447
> *well the hop went smooth. it would have been nice to have a few more cars in action. i know LG doesnt have the greats rep for throwing hops, but this time around he didnt argue, he paid out, and seems to be serious about hoppers/dancers needs. he said from now on things will be different, and is asking for all hoppers to attend his shows. he was real polite, and said he has no problems raising the pot to make it worth while for all hoppers in the future..!---JOHN--- (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 17 2010, 11:44 AM~17515870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 17 2010, 08:16 PM~17521447
> *well the hop went smooth. it would have been nice to have a few more cars in action. i know LG doesnt have the greats rep for throwing hops, but this time around he didnt argue, he paid out, and seems to be serious about hoppers/dancers needs. he said from now on things will be different, and is asking for all hoppers to attend his shows. he was real polite, and said he has no problems raising the pot to make it worth while for all hoppers in the future..!---JOHN--- (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)
> *


GOOD HOP AND SHOW THANKS LARRY..............JULIO


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK ,GREAT CARS ,GREAT PEPS ,GREAT WEATHER WHAT MORE COULD U ASK FOR  OK ,THERES 1MORE THING BUT I CANT SAY, WIFEY WILL GET PISSED OFF :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 17 2010, 10:11 PM~17523119
> *THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK ,GREAT CARS ,GREAT PEPS ,GREAT WEATHER WHAT MORE COULD U ASK FOR   OK ,THERES 1MORE THING BUT  I CANT SAY, WIFEY WILL GET PISSED OFF  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  How did you do?


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 01:51 AM~17512517
> *"Stress Case" outta Fresno,Ca. reppin' ELITE Car Club puttin' it down for my hometown show
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE COULDNT MAKE IT 
BUT WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE
R U GOING TO MAJESTICS IN DELANO


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 17 2010, 11:23 PM~17523799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM CISO LOOKN GOOD BRO  TRAFFICNOR CAL


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## KADILLAKIN (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 17 2010, 11:43 AM~17515856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Will post the rest tomorow. :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 18 2010, 01:03 AM~17524373
> *Will post the rest tomorow. :biggrin:
> *



nice pics bro....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 17 2010, 11:58 PM~17524071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 18 2010, 01:03 AM~17524373
> *Will post the rest tomorow. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

hey, I have a question about this show,, at the trophy presentation I send my son to see if maybe we got something,,and he told me that they didn't have 2d or 3d place on 60's mild,semi,and full custom,only on the street class,, do you guys know if this is true??

so, for mild,semi and full custom is only 1 trophy?? first place???, I tryied calling the number but no answer, maybe some of you wouild know,,


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

had fun at the show, we took 7 rides and came home with 6 trophies and a best of show subcompact. cant wait for the next one



atomic 

import iLLusions 



hey Larry when u going to have best of show performance again?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 18 2010, 11:42 AM~17528125
> *hey, I have a question about this show,, at the trophy presentation I send my son to see if maybe we got something,,and he told me that they didn't have 2d or 3d place on 60's mild,semi,and full custom,only on the street class,, do you guys know if this is true??
> 
> so, for  mild,semi and full custom is only 1 trophy?? first place???, I tryied calling the number but no answer, maybe some of you wouild know,,
> *


I know in 70's I got 2nd in Mild. I got a trophy. We got a first in 65-69 full. They did 60-64 and 65-69. They split the 60's so I dont know. Just going off what I seen and heard. Good luck homie.

My question is who won best paint,graphics and multi color???? ANYONE KNOW THAT??? I would like to know.
AG!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SUP KIPPY


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

HEARING ALOTTA B/S BOUT THE SHOW HOW WAS IOT VERT LOOKIN NICE BRUDDA DAMN IM MISSIN HOME


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 18 2010, 12:52 AM~17524335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MONTE IS NICE REALLY LIKE THEM GRAPHICS WISH I WOULDA DONE MY DUCE LIKE THAT REMINDS MEE OF THE LATE 80S WHEN WE UST TO PUT GRAPHICS LIKE THAT BUT ONLY ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CAR


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 18 2010, 12:00 PM~17528338
> *had fun at the show, we took 7 rides and came home with 6 trophies and a best of show subcompact.  cant wait for the next one
> atomic
> 
> ...





:dunno: who knows what they did,,even smaller shows have 2d and 3 places in all classes and categories,, lg used to be a good show,with lots of winers, first place only on any class is kind of mess up,, unless the'r hoppers, most of the time there is more than 2 of anything,,,,


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 18 2010, 12:58 AM~17524071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN AND DETAILED


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 18 2010, 01:13 AM~17524416
> *nice pics bro....
> *


Gracias, just a man wit a camera. posting the rest now.....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 18 2010, 12:44 PM~17528813
> *I know in 70's I got 2nd in Mild. I got a trophy. We got a first in 65-69 full. They did 60-64 and 65-69. They split the 60's so I dont know. Just going off what I seen and heard. Good luck homie.
> 
> My question is who won best paint,graphics and multi color???? ANYONE KNOW THAT??? I would like to know.
> ...


I KNOW BEST GRAPHICS WENT 2 THE BLACK TRK N NEW STYLE


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 17 2010, 08:33 PM~17521705
> *Where we you at I didn't see you anywhere and I walked the show a gang of times. I'll see you in Delano.
> *



i was all over dog. we were doing circles around each other... john


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+May 17 2010, 11:58 PM~17524071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Pic's homie


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

lots of nice picZ



atomic 

import iLLusions :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 18 2010, 04:17 PM~17531175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 18 2010, 12:44 PM~17528813
> *I know in 70's I got 2nd in Mild. I got a trophy. We got a first in 65-69 full. They did 60-64 and 65-69. They split the 60's so I dont know. Just going off what I seen and heard. Good luck homie.
> 
> My question is who won best paint,graphics and multi color???? ANYONE KNOW THAT??? I would like to know.
> ...


 WHO TOOK FIRST


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 18 2010, 04:36 PM~17531400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2010, 05:43 PM~17532118
> *I KNOW BEST GRAPHICS WENT 2 THE BLACK TRK N NEW STYLE
> *


  Whats up Doug, what other awards did you guys get?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17536349
> *WHO TOOK FIRST
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 18 2010, 01:42 PM~17528125
> *hey, I have a question about this show,, at the trophy presentation I send my son to see if maybe we got something,,and he told me that they didn't have 2d or 3d place on 60's mild,semi,and full custom,only on the street class,, do you guys know if this is true??
> 
> so, for  mild,semi and full custom is only 1 trophy?? first place???, I tryied calling the number but no answer, maybe some of you wouild know,,
> *


  CALL THE LG OFFICE 831- 636-0301 GET THE INFORMATION RIGHT, AND ASK FOR YOUR SCORE SHEET.....THIS WAY YOU KNOW WHERE YOU NEED TO IMPROVE ......


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 17 2010, 10:16 PM~17521447
> *well the hop went smooth. it would have been nice to have a few more cars in action. i know LG doesnt have the greats rep for throwing hops, but this time around he didnt argue, he paid out, and seems to be serious about hoppers/dancers needs. he said from now on things will be different, and is asking for all hoppers to attend his shows. he was real polite, and said he has no problems raising the pot to make it worth while for all hoppers in the future..!---JOHN--- (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)
> *


  DUE TO THE LOW RESPONSE ON THE HOPP AND ALL THE WORK , EXTRA INSURANCE , 

AND SPACE ONE HAS TO RENT FOR THIS......ALL FUTURE LG QUE ONDA CAR SHOWS IN 

FRESNO will be EXHIBITION ONLY.. LIKE LRM does and we will pick the cars to due 

...this way we know how many hoppers their will be....and we can run the show schedule 

better.....Thanks to the hoppers that showed up and we'll see what happens in Woodland...........I 

ALSO I WANT TO THANK

ALL THE CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AS IT CONTINUES 

TO BRING OUT THE BEST FROM THROUGH OUT THE STATE.....THE QUALITY OF THE VEHICLES , 

BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES TRUELY AMAZED ME THIS YEAR AS I WALKED AROUND AND 

CHECKED OUT EACH ONE .....I HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED THE SHOW AND IF YOU HAVE ANY 

QUESTIONS REGARDING YOUR ENTRY OR A FRIENDS, PLEASE CALL THE OFFICE 831-636-0301

AND LEAVE US YOU NAME , TELL US WHAT YOU ENTERED AND JUDGING CARD NUMBER IF 

POSSIBLE... THIS WAY YOU GET IT STRAIGHT THANKS ONCE AGAIN TO ALL WHO ATTENDED


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 19 2010, 10:42 AM~17540700
> *      CALL THE LG OFFICE  831- 636-0301  GET THE INFORMATION RIGHT, AND ASK FOR YOUR SCORE SHEET.....THIS WAY YOU KNOW WHERE YOU NEED TO IMPROVE ......
> *


Who judges the cars? Are they random people?? Do they know about detail???


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@May 19 2010, 12:31 PM~17541094
> *Who judges the cars? Are they random people?? Do they know about detail???
> *


Manuel Corballa (Strictly Business), George Torrez (Loco 64) and a couple more old school cats.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Whats up Doug? You coming to Delano?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17543259
> *Manuel Corballa (Strictly Business), George Torrez (Loco 64) and a couple more old school cats.
> *


THATS ABOUT 6 YRS OF LOW RIDER OF THE YRS WRIGHT THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 19 2010, 05:02 PM~17543724
> *Whats up Doug? You coming to Delano?
> *


I DONT NO YET :dunno: :dunno: IT WILL B A LAST MIN :uh: I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING 2
DO THAT DAY :angry:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 19 2010, 11:42 AM~17540700
> *      CALL THE LG OFFICE  831- 636-0301  GET THE INFORMATION RIGHT, AND ASK FOR YOUR SCORE SHEET.....THIS WAY YOU KNOW WHERE YOU NEED TO IMPROVE ......
> *



I did since monday, but no answer, I didn't wanted to leave a message but I guess I'm gonna have to,, and wait for you guys to call me back,,I will like to make clear that I'm not complaining about winning or not wining, I was not there at the time of trophy presentation, and my son and a friend told me that on the 65 to 69 class only the street class got first,second and third,, mild,semi,and full custom there were only first place, no second or third,,I just want to know if this is true,,


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 19 2010, 07:44 PM~17545537
> *I did since monday, but no answer, I didn't wanted to leave a message but I guess I'm gonna have to,, and wait for you guys to call me back,,I will like to make clear that I'm not complaining about winning or not wining, I was not there at the time of trophy presentation, and my son and a friend told me that on the 65 to 69 class only the street class got first,second and third,, mild,semi,and full custom there were only  first place, no second or third,,I just want to know if this is true,,
> *


bro from what Larry told me, there was no street class( which I thought I was in considering I drive it to work everyday) for 65 thru 69 there was only mild and full.....said my paint automatically put me in mild from now on.....I guess I am gonna have to come up a bit :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I always suport LG I'm going to have a talk with him for next year 
this show will be a big hit alway good to kick back with my Fresno , Nor cal and Bay Area chapters hope to see every body in Ventura this weeken


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 19 2010, 07:44 PM~17545537
> *I did since monday, but no answer, I didn't wanted to leave a message but I guess I'm gonna have to,, and wait for you guys to call me back,,I will like to make clear that I'm not complaining about winning or not wining, I was not there at the time of trophy presentation, and my son and a friend told me that on the 65 to 69 class only the street class got first,second and third,, mild,semi,and full custom there were only  first place, no second or third,,I just want to know if this is true,,
> *


IN THE PAST YEARS AT LG.......I HAVE PLACED IN STREET, MILD AND SEMI CLASSES FOR THE 65-69 CATAGORY! THIS YEAR I PLACED 3RD IN MILD! :biggrin: SO I KNOW THERE IS 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD PLACES IN EACH CLASS!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 20 2010, 12:14 AM~17548424
> *IN THE PAST YEARS AT LG.......I HAVE PLACED IN STREET, MILD AND SEMI CLASSES FOR THE 65-69 CATAGORY! THIS YEAR I PLACED 3RD IN MILD! :biggrin:  SO I KNOW THERE IS 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD PLACES IN EACH CLASS!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 20 2010, 12:14 AM~17548424
> *IN THE PAST YEARS AT LG.......I HAVE PLACED IN STREET, MILD AND SEMI CLASSES FOR THE 65-69 CATAGORY! THIS YEAR I PLACED 3RD IN MILD! :biggrin:  SO I KNOW THERE IS 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD PLACES IN EACH CLASS!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Show LG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I just want to see my score card so i can improve it.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 20 2010, 09:36 AM~17550824
> *Great Show LG. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17543259
> *Manuel Corballa (Strictly Business), George Torrez (Loco 64) and a couple more old school cats.
> *



Dang those guys don't know nothing about building cars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I'm guessing they might know a thing or two maybe even three :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@May 20 2010, 12:50 PM~17552433
> *Dang those guys don't know nothing about building cars  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm guessing they might know a thing or two maybe even three  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 20 2010, 12:42 PM~17552356
> *BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, Bro.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 20 2010, 12:24 PM~17552145
> *I just want to see my score card so i can improve it.
> *


U HAVE A BAD ASS CAR  IF U SEE UR SCORE CAR U WILL IMPROVE WERE U DONT NEED 2 IMPROVE :biggrin: :dunno: (WHAT DID I JUST SAY ,I DONT THINK I MADE ANY SENSE)


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 20 2010, 12:24 PM~17552145
> *I just want to see my score card so i can improve it.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 20 2010, 07:38 PM~17556228
> *U HAVE A BAD ASS CAR   IF U SEE UR SCORE CAR U WILL IMPROVE WERE U DONT NEED 2 IMPROVE  :biggrin:  :dunno: (WHAT DID I JUST SAY ,I DONT THINK I MADE ANY SENSE)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB FRESNO CA


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 20 2010, 07:38 PM~17556228
> *U HAVE A BAD ASS CAR   IF U SEE UR SCORE CAR U WILL IMPROVE WERE U DONT NEED 2 IMPROVE  :biggrin:  :dunno: (WHAT DID I JUST SAY ,I DONT THINK I MADE ANY SENSE)
> *


Makes perfect sense...


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 21 2010, 07:10 AM~17560598
> *Makes perfect sense...
> *


IM GLADE U NO WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: 
I WASNT SURE IF U WOULD


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

ALL REQUESTED SCORE SHEETS AND INFO FOR THE FRESNO SHOW WENT OUT TODAY

THANKS AND WE'LL SEE YOU WOODLAND JULY 11TH......


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

L G FRESNO 12TH. ANNUAL QUE ONDA CUSTOM CAR SHOW BEST IN SHOW AWARDS 

PEARL : JESSE DIAZ '87 REGAL ONE BAD CREATION C.C.

CANDY : JOSE ARANO '62 IMPALA " KRAZI 2 '

FLAKE : DANNY MORALES '97 EXPEDITION NOCTURNAL C.C.

MURAL : ERASMO GONZALEZ ' 87 CADI MAJESTICS C.C.

MULTI COLOR : ALEX GARZA '77 MONTE STYLISTICS C.C.

GRAPHICS : DAVID HERNANDEZ '96 DUALLY NEW STYLE C.C.

ENGINE: TOMAS VASQUEZ '59 IMPALA IMPERIALS C.C.

UNDERCARRIAGE : NARCISO POLANCARTE '65 CHEVY TRAFFIC C.C.

INTERIOR : DOUG VIGIL '64 CONV. " HEAVY HITTER " NEW STYLE C.C.

HYDRAULICS / AIR : DANNY ARRIAGA '58 IMPALA " LEMON LAID " PREMIER C.C.

INDIVIDUAL DISPLAY : SAL SIERRA '36 " TROKITA LOCA " ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.

CLUB PARTICIPATION: OLD MEMORIES

CLUB DISPLAY: OLDIES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 26 2010, 10:43 PM~17618030
> * L G FRESNO 12TH. ANNUAL QUE ONDA CUSTOM CAR SHOW BEST IN SHOW  AWARDS
> 
> PEARL : JESSE DIAZ  '87 REGAL    ONE BAD CREATION C.C.
> ...


   How about the Sweepstakes Winners? Just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@May 26 2010, 10:43 PM~17618030
> * L G FRESNO 12TH. ANNUAL QUE ONDA CUSTOM CAR SHOW BEST IN SHOW  AWARDS
> 
> PEARL : JESSE DIAZ  '87 REGAL    ONE BAD CREATION C.C.
> ...


WORD UP!!! I should have stayed..


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 27 2010, 01:01 PM~17623010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA thats funny that your signature says Fat Albert.. My daughter calls me that when she gets mad at me.. LOL... I love it thanks for the pics...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 27 2010, 01:01 PM~17623010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Pg4vTOZ-Q...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

*2ND PLACE SWEEPSTAKES NARCISO'S LEGALIZED 65 FROM TRAFFIC CC WILL 
BE ROLLING INTO WOODLAND JULY 11TH FOR THE LG QUE ONDA CAR SHOW*


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

NARCISO, GIVE US A CALL....GOT YOUR SECOND PLACE CUP READY TO GO....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2010, 11:35 PM~17618554
> *   How about the Sweepstakes Winners? Just wondering. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 3 2010, 10:48 PM~17692599
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jun 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17699642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MR. "OG LG"? :wave:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

